# Tire pressures...........



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

I experimented with my tire pressures. I am running Toyo Proxes (17" Stock size). I lowered frts. to 33lbs and rears to 30 lbs. Was at 35 on all 4. I see a positive difference in the way the car handles and the way it leaves from a stop when I nail it. What pressures are you running? How is car handling in cold weather?


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

I have settled on fronts at 31 and rear at 29/30 (warm) on the factory BF Goodrich tires. That is about the best I can get them and they still handle like chit! As soon as I round up $1K that is the next mod I am making.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Running 40 psi all around.......a little rough on the ride but worth it IMO. I have the new Goodyear F1 G3 D3's.

JET


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

Russ2005 said:


> I have settled on fronts at 31 and rear at 29/30 (warm) on the factory BF Goodrich tires. That is about the best I can get them and they still handle like chit! As soon as I round up $1K that is the next mod I am making.


Want a good deal on tires? go to www.discounttiredirect.com. They come with free shipping. Take them to your local discount tire or any tire store and have them installed. I saved $20 each that way on my drag radials. Be sure to buy the free replacement certificates. It's worth it. I got nails in the sidewalls the third week I had them.arty:


----------

